

New white space standard: up to 22Mbps over 12,000 sq mi (802.22) - efsavage
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/07/new-wireless-specs-for-white-space-up-to-22mbps-over-12000-square-miles.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
joelhaus
Is this spectrum encumbered by any regulations that would prevent an
enterprising individual from leasing some land near a backbone connection and
setting up a startup ISP?

Would LOVE to see the regional cable monopolies face real competition. 22Mbps
is about 30% more downstream and 4000% more upstream speed than I get from
Time Warner Cable in NYC.

[Edit:] Before you give away the answer to my first question, apparently you
can sell it for $410:
[http://www.techstreet.com/standards/ieee/802_22_2011?product...](http://www.techstreet.com/standards/ieee/802_22_2011?product_id=1779373)

